# problemas con el bluetooth

## mrtnfs

hola gente. mi problema es que no se puede hacer funcionar correctamente el bluetooth.. publique este problema en el foro de kernel y hardware, pero no obtuve respuestas, quiza es por que mi ingles no es muy bueno, así que lo vuelvo a publicar acá, espero alguien me pueda ayudar.. cualquier cosa que se aporte me sirve. 

en general utilizo el bluetooth para contar el celular a Gammu/Wammu. lo hago siempre en otras distribuciones y no tengo ningún problema, pero no puedo hacer que funcione en gentoo.

uso kde, y puede configurar el dispositivo mediante bluedevil sin mayores problemas, también lo eh asignado como "trusted", pero al intentar conectar con Gammu me da este error "Error opening device. Unknown, busy or no permissions.". Cuando trato de encontrar un archivo en el teléfono con dolphin me dice esto:  "The device is busy, waiting..."

para configurar el bluetooth usar esta guía [url] http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/bluetooth-guide.xml [/url]. configure el kernel lo más parecido que pude a lo que está ahí, abajo dejo el archivo de configuración del kernel.

el archivo /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf no existía, por lo que lo descargue y lo copie manualmente..

No he encontrado los paquetes de net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils que menciona en la guia, por lo tanto instale net-wireless/bluez

gammu esta con la misma configuración que utilicé en otras distribuciones. si me conecto a través del USB no tengo problemas

kernel .config

http://www.mediafire.com/?d19ijc5nkevsf71

```
:: root  # hcitool inq 

Inquiring ... 

        E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F       clock offset: 0x7151    class: 0x5a0204 

:: root  # hcitool cc E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F 

:: root  # l2ping E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F 

Ping: E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F from 00:26:83:33:11:D7 (data size 44) ... 

44 bytes from E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F id 0 time 10.71ms 

44 bytes from E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F id 1 time 31.16ms 

44 bytes from E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F id 2 time 33.74ms 

44 bytes from E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F id 3 time 32.40ms 

44 bytes from E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F id 4 time 27.40ms 

44 bytes from E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F id 5 time 76.18ms 

44 bytes from E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F id 6 time 33.71ms 

44 bytes from E8:E5:D6:BB:83:8F id 7 time 32.40ms 

^C8 sent, 8 received, 0% loss 
```

----------

## quilosaq

¿A qué grupos pertenece tu usuario?

----------

## mrtnfs

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿A qué grupos pertenece tu usuario?

 

```
$ groups martin

lp wheel uucp audio cdrom video usb users vboxusers
```

se me ocurrió que pudiera ser por los permisos de usuario, pero no encontré nada especifico sobre a que grupo debería pertenecer mi usuario. probé conectarme a gammu como root pero obtenía el mismo problema que como usuario común

----------

## quilosaq

 *mrtnfs wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> al intentar conectar con Gammu me da este error "Error opening device. Unknown, busy or no permissions.". Cuando trato de encontrar un archivo en el teléfono con dolphin me dice esto:  "The device is busy, waiting..."
> 
> ...

 

¿Que dice dmesg cuando recibes esos mensajes de error?

----------

## mrtnfs

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *mrtnfs wrote:*   ...
> 
> al intentar conectar con Gammu me da este error "Error opening device. Unknown, busy or no permissions.". Cuando trato de encontrar un archivo en el teléfono con dolphin me dice esto:  "The device is busy, waiting..."
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

pude obtener poco del dmesg.. no se utilizarlo bien, quizá estoy buscando mal..

```
$ dmesg  | grep -i bluetooth

[   19.212077] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

[   19.212088] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   19.212089] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   19.212090] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   19.212093] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[   19.217778] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

[   23.802857] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   23.802859] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[   24.906047] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[   24.906051] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[   24.906052] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

```

pongo solo el final. esto no varia si trato de conectarme a gammu o si pruebo con dolphin.. esto no cambia, es como si no se conectara.. pero bluedevil me detecta el teléfono, incluso lo configure sin problemas..

```
$ dmesg

...

[17716.096813] sdc: detected capacity change from 8005787648 to 0

[17717.655766] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 5

[18128.712461] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

[18132.019330] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[18132.019334] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[18144.281137] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

[18145.972896] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[18145.972899] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[26196.018345] hub 1-1:1.0: port 4 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

[26196.018352] usb 1-1.4: USB disconnect, device number 4

[26196.280610] usb 1-1.4: new low-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

[26196.372123] input: DragonRise Inc.   Generic   USB  Joystick   as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input11

[26196.372346] dragonrise 0003:0079:0006.0006: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [DragonRise Inc.   Generic   USB  Joystick  ] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.4/input0

[26196.372359] dragonrise 0003:0079:0006.0006: Force Feedback for DragonRise Inc. game controllers by Richard Walmsley <richwalm@gmail.com>

[28130.568407] usb 1-1.4: USB disconnect, device number 6

[28144.070245] usb 2-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

[28144.233504] cdc_acm 2-1.3:1.0: This device cannot do calls on its own. It is not a modem.

[28144.233526] cdc_acm 2-1.3:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

[28144.239057] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

[28144.239059] cdc_acm: USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

[28224.705037] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 7

```

----------

